# Timing belt/water pump torque specs



## Brijetta (Nov 26, 2006)

hey everyone,
just need tightening torque specs. I'm changing my water pump, timing belt tensioner, and motor mount bolts. Also, what are the specs for the AC compressor? Thanx,- Anthony


----------



## Brijetta (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Timing belt/water pump torque specs (Brijetta)*

nobody???


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Timing belt/water pump torque specs (Brijetta)*

I assume since you mention engine mount bolts..you're talkin MKIV 2.0L...here's some info from Haynes manual...(son in law's car..I only use Bentely Manuals, but Haynes is better than nothing..)
Timing belt tensioner: 15 ft lb
Timing belt cover bolts: 84 inch pounds
Engine Mount: 
Mount to frame bolts 30 ft lb + 1/4 turn more.
Mount to engine bolts 44 ft lb + 1/4 turn more.
"These bolts are to be replaced with new bolts"
We got a set of 4 bolts from dealer when we did TB on Jetta...
Water pump attaching bolts: 132 inch pounds
Thermostat: 84 inch pounds
Haynes does not give torque specs on AC compressor bolts...
Hope this helps! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

